# Lug Nuts for the Cruze



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone know the actual size of our lug nuts ? 
I saw some nice long threaded lugs off DGRsuspension.com 

Any info would be great, thanks guys!


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I am not sure, but I am interested too. Powdercoating my stock ECO wheels soon. Want some black lug nuts when I do.


----------



## SweetMadamBlue (Apr 3, 2012)

Our lug nuts are standard M12x1.50.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet , 1.50 .... We can find a nice selection of these with a pattern of 1.50. Thanks a lot buddy, going to buy some tomorrow pics will be posted !


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Sweet , 1.50 .... We can find a nice selection of these with a pattern of 1.50. Thanks a lot buddy, going to buy some tomorrow pics will be posted !


really a mod makes a thread use the search button next time,lol and if you think your gonna be a first ive had extended lug nuts for about 5 months now so really i see no reason on posting pics of your colored lug nuts


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry, boss........ I'm still gunna post pics of my new lugs anyways lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Sorry, boss........ I'm still gunna post pics of my new lugs anyways lol


maybe next time you can use the search button too,post pics all you want cause it seems like all the stuff you do to your car is for this forum you ***** stuff around it gets annoying as **** build your car for you i know you probaly say you are but please stop posting 5 times before someone relpys back


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had some forged aluminum lugs on my car but I ended up taking them off because I didn't trust the dealership not to destroy then during my free scheduled oil changes/tire rotations...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL , alright bro 




jakkaroo said:


> maybe next time you can use the search button too,post pics all you want cause it seems like all the stuff you do to your car is for this forum you ***** stuff around it gets annoying as **** build your car for you i know you probaly say you are but please stop posting 5 times before someone relpys back


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel ya skills , I take my car to my buddies shop , so I make sure he's extra careful lol, new lugs are on just gotta upload pics on cruzetalk ! 



Skilz10179 said:


> I had some forged aluminum lugs on my car but I ended up taking them off because I didn't trust the dealership not to destroy then during my free scheduled oil changes/tire rotations...


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> new lugs are on just gotta upload pics on cruzetalk !



get on it! lol :rotate::rotate::rotate::rotate:


----------

